

Ask HN: What's an HTML5 app? - adyus

Given the recent Microsoft announcement and a couple of HN submissions, I've seen the term HTML5 app being thrown around.<p>Can someone enlighten me as to what an HTML5 app is?<p>I was under the assumption that HTML5 could not, by itself, "do" anything except display content and offer nice features such as localStorage and native audio/video playing in browsers.<p>Is an app an HTML5 app simply because it makes use of HTML5 technologies?
======
daleharvey
probably the most accurate definition is "something that might have previously
been implemented as a desktop app or in flash, but is mostly in html/css/js"

html is now versionless, html5 is a nice marketing term that we can just use
to talk about "new cool shiny toys", dont worry about a strict definition

~~~
adyus
Good to know it's only a buzzword. For a second I thought I missed something
awesome that HTML5 could do...

------
dazzer
"Is an app an HTML5 app simply because it makes use of HTML5 technologies?"

Yes.

